# Fleas, fleas....MORE FLEAS!



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

They do NOT go away...

We tried oatmeal flea and tick removal, ultra guard, ultra plus!

A lot of stray cats are around where I live, I have my own house cat.. when he is down in the basement he watches them from a window, and some how gets fleas which gives them to my pups! I tried ultra guard on him and ultra guard plus!

At a time, they were gone! Now they are back at it again! Now I have not seen any on either cst and dog.. but my pups keep itching and so is my cat!

I know them babies are hiding ! Lol!!... 

We brought some spray for larvae, ticks, fleas... have yet to spray though.. we are going to try tonight..

I should take them a bath with the flea and tick removal, correct?


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I use K-9 Advantix. You may have to treat your backyard. They get in the grass. Hopefully with the cold weather coming, that may help. If you have wood floors, you may have to clean with hot water and bleach and then make sure the floors are sealed. They get into the cracks. Carpets are harder. Have you used any flea bombs? Your inside cat is getting the fleas from the dogs going outside in the yard. If you are not seeing any fleas or flea dirt, you may want to have them testing for mange, especially if there are wild cats in your yard. Take them to the vet and get them skin tested to make sure what exactly you are dealing with.


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

lisgje said:


> I use K-9 Advantix. You may have to treat your backyard. They get in the grass. Hopefully with the cold weather coming, that may help. If you have wood floors, you may have to clean with hot water and bleach and then make sure the floors are sealed. They get into the cracks. Carpets are harder. Have you used any flea bombs? Your inside cat is getting the fleas from the dogs going outside in the yard. If you are not seeing any fleas or flea dirt, you may want to have them testing for mange, especially if there are wild cats in your yard. Take them to the vet and get them skin tested to make sure what exactly you are dealing with.


No cats in my backyard, In the front of my house they just walk around !

My back yard is closed In so they have no way getting thru.

Hmmm, I was lookin at the advantix too!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Do you have fleas and ticks, or just fleas?

A club member recommended littlecitydogs.com to me this weekend. I just ordered their Big Dog Flea Killer (equivalent to Capstar). Kills fleas on the pet and lasts about one day. It should be safe for routine use. 

The price is WAY lower than getting Capstar. I have used Capstar before, and it worked well.
Remember it is short acting, only kills adults, and does nothing for the fleas in the environment.

I generally use Frontline and Advantage rotated, but the fleas are winning the battle this year.

I will try to update on if it arrived, and if it worked. I received a "shipped" notification shortly after ordering.


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

gagsd said:


> Do you have fleas and ticks, or just fleas?
> 
> A club member recommended littlecitydogs.com to me this weekend. I just ordered their Big Dog Flea Killer (equivalent to Capstar). Kills fleas on the pet and lasts about one day. It should be safe for routine use.
> 
> ...


Ohh just fleas! 

And i know.. I usually dont have flea problems but now they definitely are winning


----------



## timssmallengine (Nov 1, 2014)

gagsd said:


> Do you have fleas and ticks, or just fleas?
> 
> A club member recommended littlecitydogs.com to me this weekend. I just ordered their Big Dog Flea Killer (equivalent to Capstar). Kills fleas on the pet and lasts about one day. It should be safe for routine use.
> 
> ...


This stuff is very affordable.....did it work for your dog?


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

My vet also mentioned to me last time we were in that this was one of the worst years they seen with fleas for some reason. My friend had horrible issues with them too bombing his home multiple times and trying everything possible for his dog. I hope you get rid of them and your cat stops getting them by association lol.


----------



## Jackie Pumphrey (Nov 1, 2014)

I use an all natural flea killer for my dogs, house and yard. I will add the link for it. Also the benefits are huge for animals and people and it's super cheaphttp://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00FN3LNLY?cache=f63f3edbb719348ac300e5d724aad39e&pi=SY200_QL40&qid=1414971991&sr=8-2#ref=mp_s_a_1_2


----------



## Jackie Pumphrey (Nov 1, 2014)

Ok well the link didn't copy but the name is Diatomaceous earth


----------



## timssmallengine (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks a lot! I read about it and see that home depot carries it for 8.97 for 4 lbs


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah, we are battling the fleas right now too. Haven't had to deal with them once since leaving North Carolina 4 years ago and suddenly we're at war again. I went out and bought 8 cans of the Raid flea carpet, Frontlined the dogs and will be getting the advantage for kittens. 

You need to vacuum, whether you have hard floors or not. Suck the little jerks up, empty the canister OUTSIDE into your dumpster, spray floors, curtains, carpets. You'll have to vacuum a couple times a day. Definitely every day. You have to break the cycle which is tough to do only because it's time consuming. You need to respray at least every two weeks. Flea comb the animals, rinse the comb with hot water as you wash any bugs down the drain. 

If you can afford it, take them to the groomers for flea grooming.


----------



## Krautdog (Sep 21, 2013)

We used powder boric acid on our carpet and then use a broom to brush it in (my wife was getting bit to ****) the we vaccumed 5 days later. The boric acid sticks to the carpet fibes and kills for up to a year. It seems to have taken care of the in homs issue. Buttttt my poor Alcide!!! Frontline, sentry and all the other topicals arent working his rear end is a mess =( Think I need to get a script for spinosad.


----------

